# Best Superhero Movie?



## Bombsii (Dec 25, 2008)

My favourite has got to be Spiderman 3, it is amazing, plus it has my personal favourite villain in it, New Goblin.

Hancock and IronMan are both in close second.

Batman: The Dark Knight will be there but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 25, 2008)

The Dark Knight.

Get rid of the capes and it's an epic crime drama and that's what superhero movies should be.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 26, 2008)

The Dark Knight is pretty great. And I enjoyed all the Spider-Man movies, if least the third.

I have this love-hate relationship with Iron Man. On the one hand, it has Robert Downey Jr., who is hot and just generally really good, and his character is awesome, and it's very funny, and it has one of my favorite scenes of all time. On the other hand, the first half of the plot (the part dealing with the terrorists) really irked me, and I've never really gotten what people find so awesome about mechas/robots/robot suits, so when the Big Bad got out a suit of his own and there was that final fight scene, I just sort of rolled my eyes. I think I need to see that movie again to properly decide whether I love it or think it's really meh.


----------



## Coloursfall (Dec 26, 2008)

Hellboy! (both of them >_>)

...if... that counts.  

and tbh, I didn't think that the Dark Night was the best movie ever (it was a good movie, however, don't get me wrong. It just wasn't my thing.) like everyone else ever seems to think...


----------



## see ya (Dec 26, 2008)

I haven't seen very many, but out of what I've seen, I'd say The Dark Knight. Heath Ledger was one hell of a Joker.


----------



## Philly (Dec 26, 2008)

Iron Man, Iron Man, Iron Man.  No beating it.  Best movie EVER!  Saw it 4 times IN THEATERS.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 26, 2008)

_The Dark Knight_ is unquantifiably amazing, probably the best superhero movie ever. Great acting, plot and camerawork. The first _Spiderman_ film also wins props for being cool and performing life support on the genre, although the films got progressively sillier over time. _Iron Man_ was probably also quite good, but unfortunately I only ever got to see it on a tiny screen on a plane trip to San Francisco, so I probably didn't enjoy it as much as I could have.

I hope that _Watchmen _surpasses all of these films and doesn't screw up as bad as _V for Vendetta_ did. It'd be the only decent thing to do, even if Moore has disowned the project. D:


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 26, 2008)

I'll gi ahead and say The Dark Knight. But I guess that was almost obvious, with how people praise the film. I never seen Iron Man, so I can't give my opinion on that. I also loved Spiderman 3, but they could have made it a better film. That, and I feel awkward when watching certain scenes.(the "cool" Peter to be exact)


----------



## Sylph (Dec 29, 2008)

HellBoy all the way. all movies, both live action AND Animated.

But...I must give props to Dark Night, simply for the Joker. Love Joker.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Dec 29, 2008)

The Dark Knight. It had some great performances, though they were all outshined by the Joker.

And my friend said that Iron Man was pretty good as well.


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 29, 2008)

Philly said:


> Iron Man, Iron Man, Iron Man.  No beating it.  Best movie EVER!  Saw it 4 times IN THEATERS.


Yes, I saw it the other day and its WAY better than I remembered. Better than Spiderman 3


----------



## ijy (Jan 10, 2009)

it is a tie between iron man rise of the silver surfer and batman begins


----------



## Anything (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd say my favorite superhero movies would be the spiderman series. I haven't seen very many superhero movies.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Jan 10, 2009)

fantastic four is a bit too light and humourous and casual for me.
Batman is a but too gritty for me.
Spiderman is a bit too superhero textbook for me.
Incredible Hulk is a bit too far-fetched and kinda crap

Iron Man is my type of superhero movie.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 10, 2009)

Spiderman 3...cuz the spiderman movies are the only superhero movies I have seen.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jan 16, 2009)

Superhero Movie is the best!

It's HILARIOUS!


----------



## Black hood (Jan 16, 2009)

HANCOCK!


----------



## Enekuro (Jan 16, 2009)

Hancock is very good but somewhere in it it became too much like a superhero spoof.
My favourite is probably the dark knight or iron man.


----------

